# OMG auto start/stop is killing me



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi folks. 

I’m a new member here and owner of a new 2020 Tiguan SE with about 2000 miles. Former longtime Volvo owner. This is my first VW and my first post here. 

I’ve been lurking in the forums here for a few weeks. I have the Carista and I’m in their beta program. I’ve used it to change the throttle response, which was a definite improvement. I’ve made a bunch of other quality of life mods. Overall I’m quite happy with the car save one thing: auto start/stop. 

I HATE this feature. It’s more of a bug as far as I’m concerned. And near as I can tell, VW seems to have blocked software mods...? Is this correct? So many threads here it’s hard to track. 

If so, is the best option one of the hardware fixes? I’m a little loathe to make such a mod. Is there a different OBD fix? Something more advanced than Carista? 

I’d appreciate some clear guidance, or links to the right posts, or just pointing me in the right direction. (I’d duct tape the darn button down at this point if that would make the problem go away!!)

Thanks everyone. Very appreciative. 
Mike


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

And what, exactly, is your problem with the OE system's function? Be more specific.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

If you really hate it that bad just disable it with the voltage method. Search the process at the top right of the forum and good luck.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

What, specifically, do you hate about it? 

For me, it was that it was jerky when you take your foot off the brake and then quickly call for forward motion. I solved that by giving the steering wheel a little turn as the light changes. This starts the engine *before* I lift my foot off of the brake and results in less jerking.

It has been reported that the software disable method no longer works for 2020 (and maybe 2019?) Tiguans.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ice4life said:


> If you really hate it that bad just disable it with the voltage method. Search the process at the top right of the forum and good luck.


This method does not work on 2020 versions like it did for 2028 and 2019 models. Somehow VW changed it so we can't disable it (yet?)

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

azgman said:


> What, specifically, do you hate about it?
> 
> For me, it was that it was jerky when you take your foot off the brake and then quickly call for forward motion. I solved that by giving the steering wheel a little turn as the light changes. This starts the engine *before* I lift my foot off of the brake and results in less jerking.
> 
> It has been reported that the software disable method no longer works for 2020 (and maybe 2019?) Tiguans.



azgman,

I've never driven a car with auto start/stop before, other than rentals. It's jerky and hesitant at every stoplight/stop sign. I hate that it needs a tenth-of-a-second to restart before it can get going. Don't get me wrong, since switching the throttle over to threshold in Carista it's mighty quick once it collects itself, but that hesitation and bump while the ignition starts up is so frustrating. I learned I can lift my foot off the brake to start the engine, and thanks for the tip about turning the wheel a bit. I'll try that out tomorrow. I just find the whole system a drag. It's in my way as a driver, and there's really no major benefit to me, right? It's there for VW to pass fleet emissions. If anything it causes more wear and tear on a car I want to last a decade. It's tiring to remember to his the disable button every time I get in the car.

Maybe I'm just used to old Volvos. I drove S60s and XC60s and XC90s for years, all of which had their issues, especially the S60s with their turbo lag. But none of those herked and jerked off the line. LOVE the car, except for this one issue.

Mike


----------



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This method does not work on 2020 versions like it did for 2028 and 2019 models. Somehow VW changed it so we can't disable it (yet?)
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don



Thank you Don. No software/OBD disable on the 2020. This is the clarification I was looking for. Much appreciated.

Do you know if the hardware options would work on the 2020 and whether they might void warranty or cause any other issues? Maybe better to avoid & wait for a software fix? Somebody will probably hack one sooner or later...


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Did they take away the disable button to the right of the shifter on 2020s? I'm in the same frame of mind on adaptive cruise. Hate it.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I just turn mine off every time I start it. It's just part of my start-up ritual, when I release the e-brake, I also turn the start/stop off.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

mike1100 said:


> Thank you Don. No software/OBD disable on the 2020. This is the clarification I was looking for. Much appreciated.
> 
> Do you know if the hardware options would work on the 2020 and whether they might void warranty or cause any other issues? Maybe better to avoid & wait for a software fix? Somebody will probably hack one sooner or later...


I suspect that the start/stop memory hardware devices will still work. However, I have not heard of anyone actually trying it and verifying this. Who wants to go first?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

haunted reality said:


> I just turn mine off every time I start it. It's just part of my start-up ritual, when I release the e-brake, I also turn the start/stop off.


Same here exactly - brake off, then start/stop off. Wish it wasn't on the vehicle at all, but pressing the button is quick enough.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I never push the brake button. I just start shift into D or R and push accelerator pedal cause it disengages on it own. I have a 2019 so I was able to disable start stop. 


Kurt


----------



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I suspect that the start/stop memory hardware devices will still work. However, I have not heard of anyone actually trying it and verifying this. Who wants to go first?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don



Egads! The more I think about it it's not going to be me! 2044 miles on the car. Going for my first service service appointment tomorrow to get the back seat carpet re-laid (wasn't fit under the door jamb properly). As much as I hate the start/stop, I think I'll follow the lead of others and just learn to make it a habit to hit the disable button every time I start the car until a better solution comes along. PITN, but so be it.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

At first I didn't like it but there are several ways to eliminate the lag after stopped:

a) press the off button for auto-start stop. Yes, you have to disable it each time you start the car with the factory settings.

b) watch the traffic light in the opposite direction. When you see it turn yellow let the brake pedal move just slightly back toward you. Not enough to get the car moving. ANY movement of the pedal toward the driver starts the engine. You can do this at any time you're stopped, really.

c) learn to use minimal brake to stop. I can regularly and routinely bring the car to a stop with just enough braking force that the engine will keep running. If you're anticipating stops this is really easy. If you have an aggressive driving style where the car is constantly bouncing back after a stop this will be a hard transition for you.

d) if you have it (and trust it), let ACC bring the car to a stop. This assumes there's a moving vehicle in front of you that ACC can mimic. The engine will stay running when ACC is in control of the stop.

e) when manually stopped (again with ACC installed) press the "Set" or "Resume" buttons on the wheel to engage ACC. The car will remain stopped with the computer applying the brakes and the engine will remain running with your foot off the brake.

For d & e: I've coded my ACC to resume vehicle motion with the "Resume" button, out of the factory you have to depress the throttle pedal.

So there's really only ONE way that start/stop will engage and turn off the engine: A manual braking with more than enough force on the brake pedal to maintain a stop.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

i know with fords they have something that plugs into the start/stop button behind the dash that kills the functionality, i think since the 2020s+ cant be done with ODB11, this might be the best approach. basically tricking the button into thinking its pushed all the time.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Turning the steering wheel a very slight amount will restart the engine. I suggest you folks give that a try.

If you want a hardware solution, I have taken a look at the wiring diagram for the Start/Stop switch. It is a momentary contact switch, which is why it re-arms itself at each push of the starter button. 
There are 4 wires to the switch;

Brown - Ground
Red/Black - Led v+ via control module
Violet - Signal wire via control module
Violet/Blue - Signal wire via control module

You would need to have a method (relay?) to momentarily connect the two signal wires to the brown ground wire to mimic what the manual switch does.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

I just press the brake pedal down a little firmer and Tig will restart

Cindy


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

you can also give the gas pedal a tap while holding the brakes at a stop (i understand this might not be easy or natural for some).

i'll kick the engine on from during auto-stop occasionally if the AC is blowing too warm and too lazy to reach for the button.

otherwise i'll just turn it off when i hop in the car from the get go if i anticipate a short drive or constant stop-and-go traffic where start-stop is not beneficial. i got used to this "start up" behavior when i would turn off traction in my 6MT CR-Z. (tapping the throttle in the CR-Z also woke the engine up so the Tiguan feels like a very natural transition for me)

i have a '19, but honestly i find the starter to be more than adequate in turning the engine over quickly with very little delay easing into the throttle.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

blueimp said:


> ...
> 
> i have a '19, but honestly i find the starter to be more than adequate in turning the engine over quickly with very little delay easing into the throttle.


My issue is that there's a slight shudder as it starts up. 

I liken this to the about-to-stall sense I had from growing up with manual transmissions. I almost find myself reaching for the clutch. It is unpleasant for me.

It just sucks that this is built-in (including the button itself) for something that saves, what, .02 MPG, IFF you are in traffic?


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

phlegm said:


> My issue is that there's a slight shudder as it starts up.
> 
> I liken this to the about-to-stall sense I had from growing up with manual transmissions. I almost find myself reaching for the clutch. It is unpleasant for me.
> 
> It just sucks that this is built-in (including the button itself) for something that saves, what, .02 MPG, IFF you are in traffic?


This feature is not there to save us gas, it is to lessen emissions from our vehicles

Cindy


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cjconover said:


> This feature is not there to save us gas, it is to lessen emissions from our vehicles.....


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

cjconover said:


> This feature is not there to save us gas, it is to lessen emissions from our vehicles
> 
> Cindy


Fair point, but looks like it also saves ~10% of fuel consumption in traffic, so far better than I thought.


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

I did not like at first then grew on me as there.

I realize my wife/I with 55k on a 2018 Tiguan simply move our foot slightly up on brake pedal when we anticipate needing to move. I am not fully thinking about it either nor is she.


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

Not sure if it still works, but there is another way to disable stop start, on my 2018 there is a small lead that goes to the battery that apparently measures the voltage for the stop start so it doesn't stop when the battery is too low. I was able to unplug this for a couple days and stop start wasn't enabled anymore. I was not sure if this lead is for anything else, or if it will break anything, and I don't mind stop/start so I plugged it back in.

This image shows kind of where it is


----------



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

jojowasher said:


> Not sure if it still works, but there is another way to disable stop start, on my 2018 there is a small lead that goes to the battery that apparently measures the voltage for the stop start so it doesn't stop when the battery is too low. I was able to unplug this for a couple days and stop start wasn't enabled anymore. I was not sure if this lead is for anything else, or if it will break anything, and I don't mind stop/start so I plugged it back in.
> 
> This image shows kind of where it is


Wow! Could it really be this simple? Going to pop the hood shortly and will post an update and a photo if I can find this wire. Thanks!


----------



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

jojowasher said:


> Not sure if it still works, but there is another way to disable stop start, on my 2018 there is a small lead that goes to the battery that apparently measures the voltage for the stop start so it doesn't stop when the battery is too low. I was able to unplug this for a couple days and stop start wasn't enabled anymore. I was not sure if this lead is for anything else, or if it will break anything, and I don't mind stop/start so I plugged it back in.
> 
> This image shows kind of where it is




Ok - I can confirm that this solution works on the 2020 as well. It's a simple disconnect. All you do it remove the small secondary lead on negative batter terminal. It's a slight bit tricky to pull out. You need to first pull the gray locking tab and then pull the plug itself. Took me a sec to figure out.

When you start the car you will get an error message on both dashboard screens: “error: start/stop” but the car will operate normally, as if you had pushed the start/stop disable button. And you can click away from the error messages if you don’t want to see them.


----------



## mike1100 (Feb 12, 2020)

mike1100 said:


> Ok - I can confirm that this solution works on the 2020 as well. It's a simple disconnect. All you do it remove the small secondary lead on negative batter terminal. It's a slight bit tricky to pull out. You need to first pull the gray locking tab and then pull the plug itself. Took me a sec to figure out.
> 
> When you start the car you will get an error message on both dashboard screens: “error: start/stop” but the car will operate normally, as if you had pushed the start/stop disable button. And you can click away from the error messages if you don’t want to see them.


Here are some photos. I'm really not a car guy (tech guy & writer), which is why the gray tab thing stumped me. I also don't know whether driving with this lead pulled is problematic, or might cause issues down the road. I'm bringing the car into the dealer for service tomorrow for a few minor issues, so for the time being I've plugged it back. Car is operating as it was designed; error messages are gone. I don't know whether the dealer is going to fine any residual OBD codes and give me a hard time.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't lile it either but I just disable it as soon as I start the car. Not that big of a deal for me.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

cjconover said:


> This feature is not there to save us gas, it is to lessen emissions from our vehicles
> Cindy


Hate to burst your bubble, but reduced emissions is but a byproduct (maybe). The ONLY reason automakers use stop/start is because equipping the vehicle with stop/start that has to default to on when the car is first started allows the automaker to claim slightly better MPG on the window sticker. The stop/start feature produces, on average, 4 to 5% better mpg on the EPA tests (about 1 mpg better). 

Who actually benefits from the start stop in the real world depends on where you drive. People who drive in city traffic with long stop lights will benefit more than rural drivers will. As for pollution, a car pollutes more at startup than it does while running. I have seen no printed information on how long the engine has to be off before any overall reduction of pollutants occur. I've seen 7 seconds listed for how long the car needs to be off before any fuel savings, but I don't think that test accurately accounted for the energy required to recharge the battery after a restart. 

The quote below lists just three of the considerations when addressing the extra wear and tear from the start /stop feature. All the systems involved have to be considered, not just the three in the quote. Also remember you are paying more up front for a vehicle with stop / start because of the upgrades required, so the stop/ start feature is not free.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Start-stop_system said:


> Many people think that long-term use may induce additional wear due to lack of oil lubrication. For the crankshaft bearing half shells and the big end bearings this can translate into frequent high-speed rotary movement before a hydrodynamic film is established. During this phase of boundary lubrication, metal-to-metal contact can occur between the crankshaft surface and the bearing's sliding surface. This was not an issue while the number of engine restarts totaled what was generally understood to be a normal magnitude. However, in a vehicle with a start-stop system this effect can necessitate new technological solutions to avoid premature bearing wear, depending on the driving cycle. Consequently, future engines for start-stop applications need to be designed for 250,000 to 300,000 starts. Traditional bearing shells with aluminum or copper lining show severe wear after only 100,000 cycles.
> 
> Some implementations don't use a starter motor, eliminating concerns of starter motor wear. The Mazda i-stop used in the Mazda3/Axela line (in Europe and JDM) uses combustion to assist the starter motor by sensing the position of the piston in the cylinder. They claim quieter and quicker engine restart within 0.35 seconds.
> 
> Start-stop systems are heavily reliant on the battery. Testing indicates that AGM batteries diminish in their ability to support start-stop functionality over time.[45] While alternatives exist (NiZn, Lithium-Ion, supercapacitors,[46] PbC), virtually all automakers continue to use conventional AGM lead acid batteries.


 


phlegm said:


> Fair point, but looks like it also saves ~10% of fuel consumption in traffic, so far better than I thought.


Depends on your "traffic". If the vehicle is stopped for many seconds each time it stops, then the savings may be high. Like where I drive, stops are short, typically a second or two, so the stop start is counterproductive. 




lgbalfa said:


> I don't lile it either but I just disable it as soon as I start the car. Not that big of a deal for me.


Correct, no big deal to hit the button. And if you forget to disable it, then it reminds you at the first stop where the engine shuts off and you can then angrily stab the disable button. Ok maybe thats just me.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

phlegm said:


> Fair point, but looks like it also saves ~10% of fuel consumption in traffic, so far better than I thought.





IbsFt said:


> ...
> 
> Depends on your "traffic". If the vehicle is stopped for many seconds each time it stops, then the savings may be high. Like where I drive, stops are short, typically a second or two, so the stop start is counterproductive.
> 
> ...


Indeed, this is obvious.

My comment was more around surprise that they even found 10% savings. The Edmunds test indicated "city traffic" and mild weather, which is undoubtedly a best-case scenario for a system of this type. Short stops, and hot weather (requiring A/C) would negatively impact results.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

I too LOATHE this "feature". Yes I do already push the button to disable it every time I start the car, but I want it to default to OFF. The supposed savings on gas mileage and emissions is nonsense/negligible to me. I got an OBDeleven Pro specifically for this and found out after that it will not work on 2020s. So, now I am very tempted to get the B2BFAB relay to make it the way I want it. It does exactly that....defaults to OFF. I've seen several videos of the install on GTI's and Rs, but none on Tiguans. Does anyone have any experience actually installing it on a 2018+ Tiguan?


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> I too LOATHE this "feature". Yes I do already push the button to disable it every time I start the car, but I want it to default to OFF. The supposed savings on gas mileage and emissions is nonsense/negligible to me. I got an OBDeleven Pro specifically for this and found out after that it will not work on 2020s. So, now I am very tempted to get the B2BFAB relay to make it the way I want it. It does exactly that....defaults to OFF. I've seen several videos of the install on GTI's and Rs, but none on Tiguans. Does anyone have any experience actually installing it on a 2018+ Tiguan?


....or just get an APR tune and it'll be shut off by default. Thank you APR!!!


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> ....or just get an APR tune and it'll be shut off by default. Thank you APR!!!


If not for the warranty likely being voided I totally would get it tuned. But not willing to risk that at this point with only 10K miles on it. I'm sure it makes the car WAY more fun though.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

14.29US $ 40% OFF|Automatic Start Stop Closer Wire Close Auto Off Plug And Play Cable For Vw New Tiguan Auto Stop Start Engine System Eliminator - Cables, Adapters & Sockets - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





< $20 and takes < 30 mins to install (@DoC0427 explains the install and operation starting at post #46 here....









start/stop ACTIVATION question


I think I am actually in the minority of actually liking this feature. This past 2 weeks, I have noticed that the start/stop feature has not activated at all. It has been bitterly cold in Jersey these past 2 weeks and have been using the remote starter, heated seats/steering wheel. I figure...




www.vwvortex.com





Mine is on its way here now...

Bob.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> If not for the warranty likely being voided I totally would get it tuned. But not willing to risk that at this point with only 10K miles on it. I'm sure it makes the car WAY more fun though.


I did my '20 at about 9K miles and it's fine. The warranty thing would only be an issue if you blew up your engine or did something really bad to it and then VW _could_ say well that's the fault of the APR tune. But 99.9% of my driving is either highway or local city streets and to be honest, the engine and the tune are so rock-solid that I doubt anything is going to happen. My dealer even knows about it (not that I told them- their software engineer grinned at me and said enjoy your engine tune, turns out he has the same thing on his car) and they're cool with it. 

And yes, it does make the car more fun but it doesn't turn it into a rocket. Just more pep and faster off the line. Not that I can use that here in LA traffic 🙄


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Just installed one yesterday. Took all of 10 minutes, plug and play.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

HarryPooter said:


> Just installed this one yesterday. Took all of 10 minutes, plug and play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link is BAD, fwiw...

Bob.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I just did the start stop 12.1 v delete on my brand new 2022 SE AWD Rline Black using VCDS. Did we think that could not be done.?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not sure who reported that it no longer worked, but yes, it was reported that changing the voltage level was no longer effective.
Hrmmmm....

Bob.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm not sure who reported that it no longer worked, but yes, it was reported that changing the voltage level was no longer effective.
> Hrmmmm....
> 
> Bob.


It may be just be with OBD11, good reason to have VAG-COM and VCDS. Easy job no wire harness, no nothing.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

garbonz1 said:


> It may be just be with OBD11, good reason to have VAG-COM and VCDS. Easy job no wire harness, no nothing.


Have you confirmed that the system is actually disabled though after changing it? Many others, including myself have changed that setting using both OBDeleven and VCDS, and although yes you can change that setting, the SS system ignores it and still acts as normally it would had that setting not been changed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

DoC0427 said:


> Have you confirmed that the system is actually disabled though after changing it? Many others, including myself have changed that setting using both OBDeleven and VCDS, and although yes you can change that setting, the SS system ignores it and still acts as normally it would had that setting not been changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will check back in a couple days


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

garbonz1 said:


> It may be just be with OBD11, good reason to have VAG-COM and VCDS. Easy job no wire harness, no nothing.


From what i have seen in Europe VCDS has the same issue because VAG turned off the feature in firmware so even though you can change the switches/adaptions it makes no difference. They do a similar thing with needle sweep all the VAG Cars have the relevant switches but on some models it dont work.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Good thing my harness will be here sometime soon!!!

Bob.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I just got a 2022 Passat and guess what? Due to the chip shortage there is no Auto stop/start. Yay!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

azgman said:


> I just got a 2022 Passat and guess what? Due to the chip shortage there is no Auto stop/start. Yay!


Although it’s entirely possible your Passat doesn’t have the SS function, I’m highly doubtful it has anything to do with the chip shortage. It’s a software function. Unless your car is also missing an ECM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

DoC, I'm always happy to agree with you, BUT....
As a retired Software Engineer, I can tell you without a doubt, if the HARDWARE isn't there, software can't fix SH!T.....

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> DoC, I'm always happy to agree with you, BUT....
> As a retired Software Engineer, I can tell you without a doubt, if the HARDWARE isn't there, software can't fix SH!T.....
> 
> Bob.


Of course that’s true. My point is that there is no exclusive SS hardware though. SS is a software function and the only hardware involved is the ECM and central electrics modules. If those hardware components aren’t there, then of course the SS won’t work, but neither will the engine or anything else either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I had no knowledge of how/what was used, to make the SS system work. I appreciate the explanation 

I do find it funny though, that a $20 "hardware" device can defeat it!!!!









14.29US $ 40% OFF|Automatic Start Stop Closer Wire Close Auto Off Plug And Play Cable For Vw New Tiguan Auto Stop Start Engine System Eliminator - Cables, Adapters & Sockets - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Some auto manufacturers are cutting features to save chips.









Everything you need to know about the chip shortage that's plaguing automakers


Why is there a semiconductor chip shortage? How long will the chip shortage last? How does the chip shortage impact cars? Here's what to know.



www.freep.com






> ......
> Cars use the chips in a variety of electronics systems. One car part could use 500 to 1,500 chips depending on the complexity of the part.
> .........
> Or they are building vehicles without some features — Tesla has taken out the passenger side lumbar support; GM took out fuel-saving features like automatic start-stop and the fuel management module.


The 2022 Ford Escape we were looking at had no stop start supposedly due to the chip shortage (and had a $50 credit because of not having it). Given that almost everything on a vehicle now is controlled by a separate "module" which all communicate over a common buss and that there can be a large number of chips in each module, it would be no surprise if there was a separate "chip" or "chips" for just for the stop start function. I'd gladly donate any chips on our Tig back to VW if it would rid the car of the many useless features that annoy the heck out of me, like stop/start, the door locking nanny, etc.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Just turn it off at the same time you disable the traction control, upon starting your vehicle. Easy peasy.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

mike1100 said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I’m a new member here and owner of a new 2020 Tiguan SE with about 2000 miles. Former longtime Volvo owner. This is my first VW and my first post here.
> 
> ...



Buy this. Very easy install and your done. Button will always remember what the last setting was so you can still turn it on and have full functionality. 

Cheers.









Tiguan Start/Stop Solution (2018 to current)


Does the factory Start/Stop feature of your VW Tiguan prevent you from enjoying your off-road experience? In minutes our Start/Stop Solution can be installed so that this feature defaults to the off position each time the ignition is turned on. Kit includes all necessary tools and full color...




www.b2bfab.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Whiteoak said:


> Buy this. Very easy install and your done. Button will always remember what the last setting was so you can still turn it on and have full functionality.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


Why pay $50 when you can pay < $20 AND it's direct plug and play...no EXTRA wiring....









14.05US $ 41% OFF|Automatic Start Stop Closer Wire Close Auto Off Plug And Play Cable For Vw New Tiguan Auto Stop Start Engine System Eliminator - Cables, Adapters & Sockets - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Why pay $50 when you can pay < $20 AND it's direct plug and play...no EXTRA wiring....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bob! I'm not sure why for the Tiguan from b2bfab it requires power vs the Altas and others. 
It came down to me just having an easier time trusting a US vendor vs aliexpress. Not that I can't prove that the components are US based. But if I had an issue, I thought it would be easier to communicate with the vendor.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I get that.
I was in no hurry for the part, and others here have backed the Aliexpress SS solutions, so I bit.
I honestly haven't installed mine yet...waiting on this....supposed to arrive later today...









62.76US $ 31% OFF|Car Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder for Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 5Ng857922A|Gauge Sets & Dash Panels| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I figured if I was going to be "tearing sh!t up" I may as well do it all at the same time 

Bob.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I get that.
> I was in no hurry for the part, and others here have backed the Aliexpress SS solutions, so I bit.
> I honestly haven't installed mine yet...waiting on this....supposed to arrive later today...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if the module is the same haha.


----------

